# Carlos (tsunami) is taking some time off



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

With mixed feelings, I am announcing that our friend Carlos (tsunami) is taking some much deserved time off from his moderating duties here at APC. He is in the final stretch at school and going to spend a whirlwind summer in Italy. Carlos will still be leading the Plant Finder effort. His last day will be January 3.

I wanted to thank Carlos for his tireless efforts here at APC. We certainly would not have the Plant Finder without him. His efforts in the Aquascaping forum have been awesome and have made it one of the best forums on the Internet for aquascaping.

Carlos, we are going to miss you. It has been a pleasure and an honor.

Good luck with your new endeavors! =D>


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Carlos,

Enjoy your trip to Europe, it's a fine place with many inspirations. Be sure to visit far and wide. Hopefully, you can pop a photo in here from time to time.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Carlos,
You'll have to hike the ligurian alps in Italy and bring back some rocks for your aquarium, its one of the better places to collect Suiseki in the world. I've always been very impressed with all the work you've done for the APC. Good luck!


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

We already miss You


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Enjoy your trip. I'll try not to be (too) jealous.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks for everything carlos [smilie=t:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Carlos,

May your final stretch of school go smoothly and find you to a place you desire. I hope you Trip abroad is rewarding and inspirational, (not just in an aquascaping sense either) Thank you for all your work here and we'll see you when your globetrotting slows down. Try ot pop in and say hi once and a while though

May the road raise up to meet you and the wind be always at your back!

Dennis


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

We sure will miss ya! I always enjoy your posts!


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Carlos. You've been a real asset to this forum and you'll be missed...


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Just wanted to plug in my thanks for Carlos. From helpful (no Special-Olympics approach) criticisms on my tank layouts to sending me plants and freebies, I owe a lot to the guy. I wish him the very best in whatever he does next and hope he's successful in whatever he sets out to achieve.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hate to see you go, you are my supplier


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Hate to see you go, you are my supplier


Oh what a poor choice of words there.

Carlos is not gone for good, only taking some time off and is currently enjoying Italy.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey carlos have a great time in italy.I hope to see some pictures of your vacation they have such a great view there especially up in the mountains past naples.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

when he's back, I'll be gone....


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Let me see if I have this straight:
We are acting like this is Carlos' wake, mourning his passing.
The man is going to ITALY. He gets to spend the Spring in ROME or FLORENCE or something. 
The proper reaction here should be intense jealousy best expressed through snide comments.

Look forward to getting you back in Florida Carlos, so you can get this SFAPC going! 
Bon Giorno or however its spelled.


----------

